# Wheel and tire question on 69 Goat



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys and gals;

I am about to pull the trigger on rims and tires for my 69. The question is this:

How large of a 15" wheel can I get away with in the rear without mods? I would like to run 275/60/15s back there.......I really want to get some big meats in....I have heard a 10" will fit depending on back space.......if not, who has what? I want at LEAST a 255 size for the rear....... Input PLEASE!

Fronts will be the stock 14s with 225/235 14s....... I would like to get some tasteful rake to the car.....

Thanks a lot!


----------



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

WOW 29 views and not one answer!

Guess I will go it alone.

Betcha money if I were blondie67 I would have at least 5 answers by now!

LOL


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A friend of mine has a `69 and just for giggles he threw on my 15x10 Cregars on the back and they looked nice. They actually could be a bit bigger and fit too.


----------



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

Thanks ruk,

That's what I'm lookin' fer'!

It certainly does look like you can get a whole lot O rubber stuffed in the back well.

Did it fit inside the well lip? and do you have any idea what back space he ran .............. I suppose I could figure it out....

Thanks..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There was alot of room for bigger tires that`s for sure on the `69. I know I couldn`t get a bigger tire under my `65 or they would be on there. The tires are 290/50/15s. They have a solid 10" of rubber on the road.


----------



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

Oh Boy! That looks Bad A**

What size are you running for rims.....seems as though those don't "Pooch" over the edge of the rim bad at all!

So I guess it sounds like the 10" rim will most certainly fly, with consideration to the B/S issue.

Gee I may have to go with 290's!

Really appreciating this input.........arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

droptop69goat said:


> Oh Boy! That looks Bad A**
> 
> What size are you running for rims.....seems as though those don't "Pooch" over the edge of the rim bad at all!


Thanks, I love the look too. I have 15x10s in the rear and 14x7 in the front.


----------

